# This month I will mostly be drinking...



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

This month I will mostly be drinking...

Notes coffee:- githiga ab ... Available here http://www.notescoffee.com/our-shop/githiga-ab

Old spike roastery:- sidamo (Ethiopia) and Santa Isabel (Guatemala) ... These are a little more difficult to order. £7.50 for 250g, you can contact the roaster directly and he's happy to send out... Though if any of you are up for this I could approach him to see if he's up for a group buy. I live in south London so bought some today. They have a probat in the back of the small shop; just off of the rye that Peckham rye gets its name from... http://www.oldspikeroastery.com/

Small batch coffee roasters:- el Salvador finca el Carmen ... Available here http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/el-sal-carmen-orange

Ethiopia chelektu yirgacheffe ... Available here http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/ethiopia-chelelektu

And... Ethiopia wenago natural ... Available here...http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/ethiopia-wenago-natural

All bags I ordered are 250g... Small batch delivery was 3.30 but with the 20% coffee forum discount this was over nullified.

Anyone joining me in any of these beans this month?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

At some point, I should be getting a bag of something from Old Spike Roastery as I backed the cafe to help the homeless - Second Shot - that didn't get off the ground but is expected to honour the pledges (or whatever they're called).

Otherwise I've put in a biggish order for some stuff from Butterworth and Sons, so I won't order others this month. I think it's a good idea though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice selection of beans there . I never had owt duff from Small Batch . Got my own batch of stuff to taste on post over on FB . I wish you look with your endeavour on here though ....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If theres any left, try Noyes Kamwagi AA, it was amazing.

The Chelelektu is what I've been playing with for a little whileand I've been getting amazing jasmine and delicate floral teas at 17 into 34 as espresso.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Gone away for the weekend today- didn't get the small batch before heading out. Fingers crossed its safe somewhere and available when I get home... Couriers have taken to leaving stuff on my doorstep when im not in.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bella Barista Gaslight. Was given a couple of bags when I was up there as bought a new machine. Not bad.


----------

